# warts on goldfish



## ffion13

sorry about the poor picture quality, 
my nans goldfish has these warts, 
mostly on its face, 
was wondering if they're causing any harm to it, 
the 2 other fish have none


----------



## ffion13

...nobody ? :/


----------



## RubyRoo12

are you on about the growths on its face? how long have they been there for? do you have a clearer picture?


----------



## spottymint

Some fancy breeds have what look like warts on their heads, which is normal.











How long have they been there for ?


----------



## ffion13

RubyRoo12 said:


> are you on about the growths on its face? how long have they been there for? do you have a clearer picture?


i tried but they're still pretty unclear. my phone doesnt seem to like taking pictures through glass
i think theyve been there a good few months


----------



## ffion13

spottymint said:


> Some fancy breeds have what look like warts on their heads, which is normal.
> 
> image
> 
> 
> How long have they been there for ?


im pretty sure its only a goldfish, 
it never used to have them, and its got a couple on its side by the looks of it


----------



## TheFitz

Those are cancerous tumours. Goldfish tend to start suffering with tumours once they hit around 6-7 years of age. As long as the fish does not apear to be suffering just leave 'im be.


----------



## AshMashMash

TheFitz said:


> Those are cancerous tumours. Goldfish tend to start suffering with tumours once they hit around 6-7 years of age. As long as the fish does not apear to be suffering just leave 'im be.


You cannot say that from a picture! You couldn't say that without a biopsy... it's just speculation. 

I agree entirely that "tumours" are on the list of things it could be, but along with many others. 

What age is it? How quickly did they develop? Are they ulcerated/raw?

They could be tumours - that being benign (won't spread) or malignant (might spread).

They could be hyperplasia-like growths - warts / papillomas etc. 

They could be focuses of infection, viral / fungal / bacterial. 

They could be inflammatory polyp-like lesions from some sort of parasite (like little fluidy capsules around a parasite). Or inflammatory reactions to bites / stings / or infectious processes in these regions. 


Which is most likely will depend on age / progression / first signs of onset / better pictures, BUT no one can tell you what they _are_ for certain from a picture on the internet.


----------



## ffion13

ah right so could be a number of things,
ill get the good camera out and try and take a better picture tomorrow, 
and find a bit more about how long its been like that from my nan,
they looked quite fluidy from what i could see earlier, 
and im sure one on its face had popped not that long ago,


----------



## ffion13

Hope these are a little clearer,
nan said hes had them for about a year, and he's coming up to 6 and a half years old,


----------



## AshMashMash

Again, although much clearer pics and more info )) it's still difficult to say. 

Could well be tumours - benign or malignant. Or warty things; skin growths which aren't tumourous but are growths (papillomas etc). 

As with everyone else, unless you want to take him to a specalist fish vet (not sure near you - can recommend one near me) then it's unlikely we'd know for certain. If he's bright, happy, and eating / defecating normally then I wouldn't overly worry, but be aware they may well get worse and may cause his demise.


----------



## jamesfox

It's a Sarasa comet, look up carp pox

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ffion13

Yeah he seems fine, 
just wondering what it was and if it could affect the other fish, 
though hes had them for a year and they have none so can't be affecting them,
thanks for all the replies 

also i notice the water seems to get quite misty though i know my nan changes it regularly what could be causing this? 
part of the tank is infront a window, would this be the problem?


----------



## jamesfox

Misty? White cloudy is bacteria bloom to big of a water change ,,,green misty algae light levels to much

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ffion13

jamesfox said:


> Misty? White cloudy is bacteria bloom to big of a water change ,,,green misty algae light levels to much
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


white misty, like clouded water, 
so shes taking too much water out when changing?


----------



## jamesfox

Correct when she cleans filters tell her to use water that comes out of the tank and not to use the tap water

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheFitz

I'm sticking with tumours. I've worked in the aqutic industry for 15 years and have seen this often enough. As said before, if the fish is not in any distress, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## ffion13

jamesfox said:


> Correct when she cleans filters tell her to use water that comes out of the tank and not to use the tap water
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


okay will do, thanks


----------



## AshMashMash

TheFitz said:


> I'm sticking with tumours. I've worked in the aqutic industry for 15 years and have seen this often enough. As said before, if the fish is not in any distress, I wouldn't worry.


You cannot tell what any lump is by looking at them. "tumours" are neoplasms. There are lots of lumps and bumps which look just like neoplasms, and behave in the same way, but aren't. What's to say all these other "tumours" you've seen in the last 15 years are indeed neoplastic? They could be a whole array of other things, without biopsying you'd never know.

Not having a go, but it's simply impossible to say. Fair enough for a guess though, it's always worth a shot for interestingness sake


----------

